# Gartengestaltung rundum einen Koiteich



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum...

Ich beschäftige mich aktuell mit der Frage nach der richtigen Gartengestaltung rundum einen Koi-Teich ~ unter gewissen grundsätzlichen Aspekten / Wünschen / Bedingungen ~ und bitte um eure Ratschläge und Gedanken.

Es soll kein ausschließlich asiatischer/japanischer Stil werden. Eine Mischung aus antiken Flair mit Holz, Granit- & Basaltgestein, sowie einfacher Dekoration aus umrahmenden Pflanzen samt Mulch (zur Abdeckung) wäre nett. Dazu ein kleines Gartenhaus, was doch wiederum einem kleinen Teehaus (insbesondere die Türen, Fenster) ähneln soll. Es soll ein Torbogen (kein Tori-i) bzw. antiker Durchgang (ähnl. Ruine) in Zusammenhang mit einer ebenerdigen Brücke als Zugangsbereich zum Sitzplatz  ~inmitten des Ganzen ~ integriert werden.

Die pflanzliche Komponente sollte dann aus überwiegend immergrünen Gehölzen bestehen, sind jedoch Blütenstände ebenso gerne gesehen.

Dazu nun die Fragen...

Ist eine asiatisch-antike Gestaltung eigentlich möglich, passend und wirkt das überhaupt an/in/um einen Teich (mit Koi)?

Passt eine Teehaus-Optik mit einem modernen Zeltdach in diese Gestaltung hinein?

Sind zusätzliche Deko-Elemente nötig/empfehlenswert? Wenn ja, was!? Als grundlegende Deko sind größere Steine ins Auge gefasst worden. Nimmt man dazu dann wieder eher große Bruchsteine/Felssteine oder gehen auch die normalen Feldsteine in entsprechender Größe!?

Bambushölzer sollten gedanklich als Geländer der Brücke und Stege bzw. als allgemeine Umzäunung integriert werden, um so auch die Verbindung zum optisch angedachten Teehaus (asiatischer Stil) und den Koi herzustellen. Oder Bambus eher weglassen und doch lieber normales Gartenholz nutzen (farblich ist Rotbraun/Teak vorrangig schon vorhanden und bleibt zwangsläufig auch).

Für die antiken Elemente waren grob geformte Basaltsteine als Stützpfeiler für einen Durchgangsbereich angedacht. Dazu sind in Kombination Granitsteine (Kleinpflaster, Sockelleisten) für farbliche Unterstützung als Kontrast geplant (da schon/noch vorhanden). Der Durchgang selbst sollte oben ggf. aus Holz oder Basaltgestein gebaut werden. Die Stützpfeiler, wie gesagt aus Basalt. Wenn Holz, dann Bambus oder normales Holz?

Der Sitzplatz inmitten des Ganzen soll mit einer (Holz-)Pergola überdacht sein (offen-ohne Segel etc.).

Kann ich all diese Komponenten überhaupt miteinander verbinden oder wird das zu viel durcheinander?

Welche und wie viele Pflanzen wären in Teichnähe als rahmende Bepflanzung zu empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Dez. 2014)

moin Zacky,
ich habe gerade das Problem.... mir den Teich und das Drumherum im Ist-Zustand vorzustellen....
hast Du denn mal einige aktuelle Bilder, möglichst auch mit Maßen?
Dann ist es bestimmt einfacher Dir zu helfen


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2014)

Wäre  das nicht mal einen Ausflug  wert :
http://www.japanische-gartenwelt.de/news.php
Da lassen  sich  bestimmt  Idee einpacken. 
Im näheren  Umkreis von  Berlin  gibt es da noch mehr. 

So auf Anhieb  fällt  mir das ohne ein Bild vom jetzt  Zustand  und dem was wie wohin  soll auch recht schwer .

LG René


----------



## rollikoi (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

also ich denke schon das es so zusammenpasst wie du das beschreibst.
Hab das auch so ähnlich und auch viele immergrüne Sträucher gepflanzt damit auch im Winter was zu sehen ist.
Ich sag immer der Garten ist asiatisch angehaucht aber hauptsächlich so gestaltet das er wenig Arbeit macht.
Hier ein paar Fotos:


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2014)

Anstelle  von Mulch kann man Schieferbruch nehmen.
sieht sehr gut aus, finde ich


----------



## Zacky (18. Dez. 2014)

Hi. 

Ein paar Skizzen kann ich bieten, aber keine konkreten Bilder vom Ist-Zustand. Wir gehen einfach mal davon aus, dass es unberührtes Land ist.


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2014)

Okay  jetzt  weis  ich aich wo es hin soll.
wenn ich  zu Hause bin schau ich mal nach ein paar  Bildchen. Was ich  vorschlagen  würde. 
LG René


----------



## spike1 (18. Dez. 2014)

Hi

nur um mal paar eindrücke zu hohlen warst du schon mal im Gärten der Welt Berlin / Marzahn ich fand es sehr interessant.
davon lässt sich bestimmt einiges von umsetzen wenn man Asiatische Gärten mag.

nur in der Jahreszeit 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Petta (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Rollikoi,
würdest Du mir verraten was das auf Deinem 1.Bild für ein Baum ist?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## rollikoi (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Peter,

auf dem Bild ist ein Wacholder "Juniperus chinensis" zu sehen.
Die normale Wuchsform kostet um die 20€. So wie er auf dem Foto ist kostet er dann das 40fache.
Muss mal ein Bild bei besserem Wetter machen.

LG Bernd


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2014)

So gerade Feierabend, schnell noch was beissen und dann gehts ins Bett, Sorry.
Deine Mauergeschichte willst du die hinten, also auf dem Bild oben zum Weg hin machen ?
So wie diese meist ausgeführt werden weiße Mauer mit Dachziegeln oben abgedeckt?
Das Tor dann nach hinten zum Weg oder dort keinen Ausgang?
Die Brücke könnte man Virtuell gestalten also zB eine Betonbrücke und die mit Natursteinen bekleiden.
Von sowas müßte ich auch noch irgend wo Bilder haben.
Geländer könnte man zB aus Bambus gestalten, wie du schon schreibst, das sollte optisch passen.
Unter dem Steg/ Holzdeck soll da die Filteranlage hin?
Darüber soll dann nur eine Palisade, mmm ob das wiederum optisch passt?

Mal schauen wie ich Morgen dazu komme dir ein paar Bilder zu suchen.
Solch einen Zugang zum Japangarten :
http://www.japanische-gartenwelt.de/bambuszaeune.php?s_id=

Guts Nächtle René


----------



## samorai (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky!
Wenn ich Du währ würde ich mich als erstes für eine Form entscheiden(rund oder eckig), die sich dann grundlegend durch Deinen Garten zieht. Bevorzugt wird rund; rund ist weicher in der Form  viel kreativer. 
Dann musst Du abwägen; soll es Deinen Teich unterstützen oder ist mehr Deko.
Ein Teehaus zu erbauen ist nicht gerade leicht, ich denke dabei an die Dachkonstruktion,
geschwungen.
Sparren setzen und 10er Rundstahl benutzen wo die Ziegel dann drauf liegen, so bekommst Du eine bessere Rundung hin.
Keine Dachlatten einbauen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

wie heißt es so schön? Zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke...

Auch ich will im Frühjahr meinem Garten einen asiatischen Hauch auferlegen und werde diesen Thread daher sehr aufmerksam verfolgen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Rene.

Die Mauergeschichte soll eigentlich nur den Weg / die Brücke rahmen. Der Durchgang soll entsprechend der Ursprung und eigentlich das Hauptaugenmerk sein. Die Brücke soll auch nur virtuell vorhanden sein, ist aber eigentlich aus Teichsicht ein Tunnel. Unter dem Teehaus bzw. dem Steg im hinteren Teil sollte die Filteranlage verschwinden. Ob nun über dem Steg noch die Pergola drüber geht oder ob da wiederum eher das Dach des Teehauses seitlich verlängert wird, kann man ja noch ändern. Da bin ich ja offen für alles...

Hallo Ron.

Das mit rund oder gerade ist nicht ganz so einfach. Was meinst Du eigentlich müsste dann rund oder eckig? Der Teich sollte schon rund, auf Grund der Strömungsgeschichten. Die paar Ecken am Teich rechts unten sind vorhandene Grenzen, die ich leider nicht umgehen kann. Diese Ecken kann ich aber dekorativ noch rund wirken lassen. Der Weg ist eckig geworden, um einen Kompromiss mit meiner Frau einzugehen. Ich würde diesen eher auch rund gestalten bzw. in leichten Bögen gestalten wollen.
Da muss ich dann halt mit eurer Hilfe die richtigen Argumente finden. 

Grundsätzlich setzen sich Rundungen bzw. runde / gebogene Abgrenzungen im Garten fort, so dass die Teichform/Teichoptik auch diesem runden Touch entsprechen soll,

Das mit dem Teehaus...Ja, das ist so eine Sache...Da wir baulich bedingt nicht so hoch hinaus dürfen, habe ich ja gemeint, dass es ein recht flaches - dann eher modern wirkendes - Zeltdach werden sollte. Die asiatische Optik wollten wir durch ein aufgesetztes Oberlicht mit Milchglas (Plexiglas) und den optisch anmutenden Schiebetüren mit Milchglas (Plexiglas) hervorrufen. Das gebogene Dach selbst, passt leider so nicht. Daher ja auch dieser Thread, ob das alles dann dennoch so wirkt und einen gewissen Charme und Touch entwickelt.

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Tipps und Gedanken.


----------



## troll20 (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Rico,
muß gestehen meine HDD mit den Bildern muß wohl noch im Werk liegen, da komm ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr hin 
Aber hier findest du ein paar Impressionen was man in Richtung Brücke und Teehaus machen könnte http://www.asien-harmonie.de/garten/tore---bruecken---zaeune/index.php
Dr. Google bietet auch eine große Auswahl an schönen Bildern.

Im Januar bin ich auf der Bau in München da gibt es kleinere Impressionen, aber hier http://www.gartentraeume.com/de/ausstellung/ansicht/30/berlin kannst du dir schon im Februar einen klein bisschen dem Sommergarten nähern.
Evtl. könnte man ja auch ein kleines Regiotreffen dort machen, obwohl so groß ist die Messe leider auch nicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Rico !


> EineMischung aus antiken Flair mit Holz, Granit- & Basaltgestein, sowie einfacher Dekoration aus umrahmenden Pflanzen samt Mulch (zur Abdeckung) wäre nett.


Fangen wir mal an es zu entwirren ! 
Als erstes , würd ich sagen , hab ja deine Gedanken gelesen , schwirren dir zu viel verschiedene Sachen durch den Kopf !
Du brauchst ein !!! Zentrales Thema -----> Teehaus !
Das würde ich zentral zwischen die Teiche setzen !
Dies wär dann auch die Sitzfläche !
Dann hast du schon Stilelemente , Graniteinfassung , Holz im Teich , die integriert werden müssen !
Entweder setzt man das Teehaus hinter die Brücke , diese sollte dann ebenerdig bleiben .
Oder , man macht die Brücke gleich größer und baut sie in Form eines Teehauses !
Egal wie , spiegelt sich hier , einmal das gleiche Holz wieder und dann im Boden der Granit .
Ich würd hier den Bambus weg lassen !
Wenn du ein Torbogen machen willst , macht man den am Weganfang , quasi er bildet den Eingang zum Themengarten ! Setzt du ihn vor die Brücke verstellst du den Blick !
Der Weg selbst muss , YingYang , geschwungen sein und sollte hier das Thema Granit wieder aufnehmen !
Ein muss da das Vorhandene so ist !
Wenn du Steine verwenden möchtest , dann Felsen  -----> Naturstein -----> Granit ! Ergo Steine die durch ihre Maserung auffallen !
Keine normalen Feldsteine !
Wie soll dein Holzschuppen , ergo die linke Gartenseite integriert werden ?
Nochmal zum Teehaus !
Da du nicht hoch bauen kannst gibt es noch andere asiatische Dächer ! Und so hast du ein Bezug zur Antike !
Je nach dem du baust , kann man so die Filter im Boden vom Teehaus machen , was zur Verrohrung , Strömung und so ...., einfacher ist !
Da ich nur noch das TAP hab , schau mal http://freshideen.com/gartengestaltung/koi-teich-im-garten-anlegen.html  ich mach mal auf Oldschool eine Skizze , diese kommt dann !

PS :
Habsch verjessen ! 
ANTIKE = RUNDUNGEN ..........MODERNE. = ECKIG.  !!!


----------



## rollikoi (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

zum Thema Teehaus noch mal.
Du schriebst das du nicht so hoch hinaus darfst. Bezieht sich das tatsächlich auf die Höhe des Baues oder geht es um dem umbauten Raum?
Frag doch mal beim Bauamt wie es sich verhält wenn du so wie ich einen Pavillon ohne geschlossene Wände baust.

LG Bernd


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

So hier mal die Skizzen , auf die Schnelle 
Mediterrane , Antike und der Asiatische Stil sind sich sehr ähnlich , beide haben Formgehölze ,
Skulpturen und Stein , Steinmauern aber eben alles Naturbelassen , nicht verputzt wie hier !

    

Richtige Bilder sind schwierig , da sie das Copyright betreffen würden ! Hab sie deshalb als l-mehl verschickt ! :-(
Oder kann man irgendwie auch einzelne Bilder aus Beiträgen verlinken ? Ick mein , wo bekomme ich die Bild - URL her ?


----------



## troll20 (20. Dez. 2014)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo Zacky,
> 
> zum Thema Teehaus noch mal.
> Du schriebst das du nicht so hoch hinaus darfst. Bezieht sich das tatsächlich auf die Höhe des Baues oder geht es um dem umbauten Raum?
> ...



Das hat weniger mit dem Bauamt zu tun, als mehr mit den Hochspannungsleitungen die den hinteren Gartenbereich kreuzen. 

LG René



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ick mein , wo bekomme ich die Bild - URL her ?



Ein Bild mit rechtsklick im neuen Tab /Fenster öffnen und dann die URL kopieren sollte gehen.

Edit: Mod hat's repariert ;-)


----------



## Zacky (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Bernd.

Rene kennt ja den Baugrund bei mir und hat es genau richtig erfasst. In der Bauhöhe bin ich zum Einen wegen einer Stromtrasse hinterm (teils über unserem) Garten eingeschränkt und zum Anderen schon wegen wegen der baurechtlichen Seite. Das ganze Gebäude darf keine 2,50 m Höhe überschreiten und das wäre bei der herkömmlichen Bauweise eines Teehauses halt nicht so einfach.
Die Idee von Andre mit dem Teehaus kommt meinen Vorstellungen schon sehr nahe. Denn so in etwa, ein flaches Hauptdach mit Lichtdach, war auch meine ursprüngliche Idee. Nur ob das inmitten der ganzen Szene stehen kann/sollte/müsste und offen ist, weiß ich noch ned so recht... 

Das Häuschen sollte schon für die Filteranlage sein und quasi unterkellert werden.

Muss ich mal schauen, was ich alles so aus diesem Thread am Ende mitnehmen und vor allem umsetzen kann. Genügend Ideen kommen ja zusammen. Danke an dieser Stelle @-All.


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hi Rene !
RechtsklIck ?  Habsch mit'nen Tablett noch nisch gemacht ! Wat soll Ick da machen ?


----------



## blackbird (20. Dez. 2014)

Hi André.


Andre 69 schrieb:


> ...RechtsklIck ?  Habsch mit'nen Tablett noch nisch gemacht ! Wat soll Ick da machen ?



Das geht bei Tablets oft mit lange den Finger drauf halten, dann kommt (meist) ein Menü...

Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das Häuschen sollte schon für die Filteranlage sein und quasi unterkellert werden.


2,50 m als Höhe sollte kein Problem darstellen ! Wenn man das erste Dach , Unterkannte bei 1,90 macht , quasi die Durchgangshöhe ! Dabei wäre dann die optische Oberkante bei 2 ,30m ! Wenn du nun ein kleines Doppeldach machen möchtest , dann nochmal halt nur halbe Steine !
Soll denn nun als erstes ! Der Filter in die Anbauten ? Wie in meiner Skizze ? Warum nicht unter der Sitzgruppe als Keller ? Geht beides ! Nach meiner Skizze wären die Anbauten so Ca 1,60 hoch ! Ergo, damit man Stehen könnte wäre ein Keller schon nötig !


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Tim !

Hab's probiert ! Mal sehen ob's funkt !





Warum ist das jetzt kein Link sondern schon das Bild zu sehen ?
Sollte mal ein Admin drüber schau'n ! -----> Copyright !


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Ah ! OK war nur bei mir in der Vorschau gleich als Bild !
@ Rico
Hier recht's diese Dachform ist gemeint !


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Noch eins !




Nur das das in der Mitte kein Durchgang wäre sondern die Sitzgruppe !


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Dez. 2014)

Hier mal eine ganz andere , wie ich finde aber auch asiatisch anmutende , Art von Flachdach fürs Zentrum !




Da kannste die Seiten ganz nach belieben machen !
Oder in Kombination mit Asiatisch anmutenden Nebengebäuden wie in den Skizzen !
Für die  Nebendächer als Detail wäre so etwas denkbar !


----------



## samorai (20. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Zacky!
Dein Thread scheint sich zum heimlichen Renner zu entwickeln.
Zu rund meinte ich so: 
Zu eckig so: 
Und noch eine Version zum Teehaus: 
Ein gefalztes Kupfer- Dach würde auch nicht schlecht aussehen und im "Blechbereich" gibt es dann noch einiges mehr, zB: Speier (Löwenköpfe, Drachenköpfe).

Leistendach:     Dann natürlich gebogen.
Du siehst der Kreativität ist keine Grenze gesetzt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2014)

Na 2,50 m höhe und dann soll der Filterkeller  da rein ist aber ganz schön  knirsch.
Mal aus gegangen von NN = OK Wasser = derzeitige Erde.
mindestens 10cm brauch der Filter über  Wasser dann noch gut 30cm Bewegungsfreiheit für evt. Wartungsarbeiten. Das wäre dann Unterkannte vom Boden Teehaus. Somit bleiben nur 2.1m incl Bodenaufbau. Bodenaufbau nehm ich jetzt mal mit 10ner Balken an + 3cm Diehlung bleiben noch 1,97 bis zur spitze vom Dach. Damit bleiben dir bei einer Raumhöhe am Eingang von 1,9 m nur 7cm für das Gefälle vom  Dach. 

LG René


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Dez. 2014)

okay, die 'Jungs' kümmern sich um die baulichen Maßnahmen,
ich gebe mal die 'pflanzlich möglichen Komponenten' beizusteuern:
- Formgehölze solitär gestellt, einige wenige
- es gibt richtig tolle __ Azaleen, blühend ein Traum aber auch grün gut anzuschauen
- desgleichen diverse Rhododendren... multi-color in den neueren Züchtungen
- als echte Hingucker... diverse Rispenhortensien, die a)monatelang blühen und
b)auch im Winter schick ausschauen
All' diese Pflanzen sind wirklich pflegeleicht und "verdrecken" auch den Teich nicht so
unmäßig, Stichwort Laubeintrag
Bis ihr soweit seid.... über'n Winter kann man ja mal Websites durchschauen und sich
Favoriten rausgucken.
Schönen 4ten Advent


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Dez. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> mindestens 10cm brauch der Filter über Wasser dann noch gut 30cm Bewegungsfreiheit für evt. Wartungsarbeiten


10cm ----- wenn er da den Trommler rein machen will ! 
30cm ------ wenn er die Stühle usw sowIE den Boden weg nimmt hat er Platz bis zum Dach ! 

Dann plant er ja noch Nebengebäude , da hat er über NN min. 1,40cm Platz !   Wer sagt denn das er die Teichverbindung nicht gleich ausnutzt ! Sind denn zwischen den Teichen immer noch HöheUnterschiede ?


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2014)

.

Danke für die rege Teilnahme und die vielen Gedanken, Ratschläge und Meinungen zu diesem Thema.

Die grobe Gartengestaltung wird höchstwahrscheinlich nun doch die runde Form bekommen. An gewissen Stellen ist eine runde Gestaltung baulich nicht möglich, sollte aber durch Deko oder Überdeckung doch eher geschwungen wirken.

@Andre 69  Beide Teiche werden miteinander verbunden und auf gleicher Höhe liegen, so dass der Teich linksseitig auf das gleiche Höhenniveau kommen wird. Die gesamte Teichgestaltung wird in Teilen dann als "Hochteich" ca. 50 cm über dem Boden liegen.

Das Thema "Teehaus" als zentralen Punkt im Garten finde ich ganz gut und hat bei der weiteren Planung mehr Berücksichtigung gefunden. Die grundlegende Idee von Andre findet bei uns sehr viel Anklang und der Aufbau ist ja ähnlich dem Gedanken, den ich schon so ein wenig hatte. Ins Detail geht es sicherlich erst später, da dieser Thread aktuell wirklich überwiegend zur Ideensammlung und zur Verständnisfrage der vielen Gedanken dienen sollte.

Das Thema Filteranlage habe ich hier noch nicht angesprochen, da ich nicht konkret weiß, wie weit diese im Erdreich versenkt werden kann bzw. auch aufgebaut wird. Die Idee mit den Seitenanbauten - Seitenschränken finde ich auch klasse, würde ich aber aktuell eher von absehen wollen. So würde ich denken, dass dies zu massiv wirken könnte.

Letztendlich habe ich natürlich aktuell eine neue Skizzenplanung gemacht, wo das "Teehaus" doch eher als offener Freisitz in die Gestaltung eingebracht werden könnte und nicht unterkellert wird. Alternativ dazu würde ich einen Teil des Teiches trocken legen und diesen Bereich als Filterkeller umbauen. Darüber würde später ein rundes Holzdeck als Abdeckung gebaut werden können, welches als Sonnendeck dienen kann. Dieses würde dann wiederum etwa 15-20 cm OKFFB über der Wasserlinie liegen, so dass es sich nicht zu sehr hervorhebt, aber dennoch der evtl. nachzurüstende Trommelfilter seinen Platz findet.

Bezüglich der Pflanzen, Danke an @Eva-Maria & @rollikoi, war ich also schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Wusste aber nicht genau, wie & was. So muss ich später jetzt nur noch sehen, wie viele Pflanzen und in welchem Abstand. Einen Altbestand an Rhododendren ist vorhanden, davon ein __ Rhododendron mit ca. 2m Umfang und 1,50m Höhe.

Ein weiteres Gartenhaus würde ich dann evtl. noch als geschlossenes "Teehaus" darstellen wollen, da ich einen Geräteschuppen ja trotz allem noch brauche. Na mal sehen...

Die Skizze liefere ich heute noch nach und sage an dieser Stelle nochmals Danke für eure bisherige Hilfe.


----------



## Zacky (22. Dez. 2014)

...versprochen ist versprochen...

neue Skizzen (ohne ca. - Maße - kann ich aber bei Bedarf machen)

    



(eigentlich wollte ich gar nicht so tief und konkret in die Materie in diesem Thread einsteigen )


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Dez. 2014)

moin Zacky,
na... mit den Skizzen lässt sich doch schon arbeiten 
Hier, habe mir erlaubt die bunte Skizze runterzuladen
und meine "Pflanzideen" einzutragen.
Vll. hilft es Dir ja weiter...
 

Noch so 1, 2 Gedanken dazu:
Rhodis können Halbschatten gut ab, __ Azaleen, je nach Sorte, LIEBEN mehr Sonne.
Rispenhortensien fühlen sich auch gut wohl im Halbschatten,
die Limelight kann problemlos volle Sonne ab.
Gräser könnte ich mir in Kombi mit den immergrünen Rhodis gut vorstellen,
gibt es ja auch von ganz klein bis riesig..... würde die Pflanzung gut auflockern.

RASEN würde ich mir in dieser Anlage wohl schenken und dafür lieber Kies nehmen,
unterschiedliche Körnung, vll. sogar unterschiedliche Farbe.
Ist eher asiatisch und macht deutlich weniger Arbeit.

Und zu guter Letzt sollst Du gern noch einen link haben, OHNE dass ich hier
Werbung machen will, aber da kann man sich richtig gute Ideen holen zum
Thema "Formgehölz"...
http://www.gartenbonsai-niwaki.de/

Die hier sind in Norddeutschland wohl die besten für Formgehölze (aber auch nicht ganz günstig)
http://lve-baumschule.de/pflanzenkatalog-und-Selektion

... und dann wünsche ich euch viel Spaß beim Gestalten und Anlegen


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> hier http://www.gartentraeume.com/de/ausstellung/ansicht/30/berlin kannst du dir schon im Februar einen klein bisschen dem Sommergarten nähern.



Nur um es mal wieder zu beleben, zitier ich mich mal selbst. Deine Planung ist ja noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Die Messe findet dieses WE vom 13.02 - 15.02 statt. Für alle die sich nach dem Frühling zehren und ein bissel vom selben schnuppern wollen 
Für die Fans des Grillens wird wohl auch was geboten, dazu jede Menge Pflanzen Pflanzen ......

LG René


----------

